# 4th Addition To The Armory



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to be getting another firearm relatively soon... Currently as many know I have a Glock 17, HK USP-c 9mm, and a Beretta Px4 9mm.

This next one is either going to be chambered in .40 or .45 because I need a different caliber and additionally I am thinking about making it my new carry gun (the HK USP is pretty heavy for a carry gun)

The options I'm considering are:

Glock 30sf
Glock 27 
Springfield XDm 3.8 (whhattt???)

I've heard the G27 has some pretty snappy recoil, can anyone confirm that? I dont mind the blocky G30sf, worked pretty good and I know that it would have an awesome recoil? Plus does anyone have a Xdm? I cant believe Im thinking about getting one of those over a glock but they have a bunch of cool shit with them, plus their design is growing on me...

If you choose other, keep in mind I only want to put 600 max on a new gun, so that means no Sigs or HKs or 1911s (I wish i had an extra 200 to drop on one tho trust me)


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

FYI...

I think an "Armory" is where guns are made. An "Arsenal" is where they are stored.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i think a raven .380 is the best option for your next addition to your armory... just seems like a good fit.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i think a raven .380 is the best option for your next addition to your armory... just seems like a good fit.


Eventually a .380 will be necessary but not as of yet, cant justify getting a .380 when I dont have a .40 or .45


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Eventually a .380 will be necessary but not as of yet, cant justify getting a .380 when I dont have a .40 or .45


if you will need it eventually you should get it now because you never know when eventually will get here


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ronmail65 said:


> FYI...
> 
> I think an "Armory" is where guns are made. An "Arsenal" is where they are stored.


It can go either way as far as manufacture and storage...

Back to the topic, don't you dare buy an XDM just because of the extra crap that comes with it other than the magazine promos. The "XD Gear" is chinsy junk.

I like my XDM, better than I like Glocks and they just announced an *XDM-45 Compact* that might be worth taking a look at.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might take a look at a SIG SP2022 as they can be had for under 400. and give you some variety (hammer fired) and best of all its a SIG......


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

ronmail65 said:


> FYI...
> 
> I think an "Armory" is where guns are made. An "Arsenal" is where they are stored.


an arsenal is what would be stored in an armory.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> an arsenal is what would be stored in an armory.


Really, tell that to *Rock Island Arsenal*.

I think we can stop bickering on this...

get out your dictionaries and put them to good use.



> ar·se·nal (är
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ar·mor·y n. pl. ar·mor·ies
> 1. a. A storehouse for arms; an arsenal.
> b. A building for storing arms and military equipment, especially one serving as headquarters for military reserve personnel.
> 
> 2. An arms factory.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody have or know anything about the 27. I really want one but not if its going to break my wrists (alot of people on some forums have mentioned too snappy recoil), but then again Im more experienced then a typical shooter dont really feel like it would be that bad.


----------



## Papaw (Nov 11, 2011)

I have the 30sf I love it the weight of the upper slide helps control the recoil it's not bad at all it cadets very well. I'm getting ready to buy the baby glock 9mm I think it is 26 or 26sf you can't go wrong with a glock.mi just sold my 19 to get the 26 good luck I'm sure you will find what you desire


----------



## Papaw (Nov 11, 2011)

Armory is a storage place for weapons and ammo

Arsenal is a cache of weapons and ammo


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Get the freakin 27 and stop worrying about a little recoil. You are either a shooter or "one of those guys".

It's up to you to decide, stop making a production of it. All you do is talk about how much you love Glocks and how many weapons you have and how much you know about all the brands others asks about. Then the "recoil" of a compact .40 of the brand you worship concerns you. That could diminish credability to much you have said in the eyes of some shooters I know.

RCG


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I would look at the Smith and Wesson M&P .45 and the Cz 97. 
Shoot a M&P before you decide.
I know a few guys who shoot IDPA with the M&P .45 and they love it. 

Of the three listed, I would go for the Glock 30 or Glock 36.
CC


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Get the freakin 27 and stop worrying about a little recoil. You are either a shooter or "one of those guys".
> 
> It's up to you to decide, stop making a production of it. All you do is talk about how much you love Glocks and how many weapons you have and how much you know about all the brands others asks about. Then the "recoil" of a compact .40 of the brand you worship concerns you. That could diminish credability to much you have said in the eyes of some shooters I know.
> 
> RCG


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Then the "recoil" of a *compact* .40 of the brand you worship concerns you. That could diminish credability to much you have said in the eyes of some shooters I know.
> RCG


The glock 27 is a subcompact handgun, but you meant subcompact right?

THAT might diminish YOUR crediability with handguns...lol

:numbchuck:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> The glock 27 is a subcompact handgun, but you meant subcompact right?
> 
> THAT might diminish YOUR crediability with handguns...lol
> 
> :numbchuck:


wouldnt a subcompact a subset of compacts? wouldn't ALL subcompacts be compacts? wouldnt one want to spell credibility correctly before losing credibility ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> wouldnt a subcompact a subset of compacts? wouldn't ALL subcompacts be compacts? wouldnt one want to spell credibility correctly before losing credibility ?


Geez, next thing you know someone will start teasing you about the lack of proper use of capital letters and basic punctuation.

First the armory/arsenal thing now this???:watching:

Good grief Charlie Brown...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Geez, next thing you know someone will start teasing you about the lack of proper use of capital letters and basic punctuation.
> 
> First the armory/arsenal thing now this???:watching:
> 
> Good grief Charlie Brown...


that WOULD be funny!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> wouldnt a subcompact a subset of compacts? wouldn't ALL subcompacts be compacts? wouldnt one want to spell credibility correctly before losing credibility ?


G17= fullsize G19= compact G27= subcompact theres no such thing a subsets for pistol types bro

So does anyone wanna tell me whether the G27 is better than the G30 for CCW or can we keep making smart ass remarks back and forth? Im game either way

tumbleweed


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

jakeleinen1 said:


> The glock 27 is a subcompact handgun, but you meant subcompact right?
> 
> THAT might diminish YOUR crediability with handguns...lol
> 
> :numbchuck:


Jake, you see I don't care about my credibilty with handguns, they have no reasoning ability and there for can not decide if I am credibile or not.

Oh I wouldnt poke the bear if I were you I have seen his ability and ....... Put the key board down and back away from the desk.

RCG


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would sugest you consider a good .22 pistol for range time at a less costly price.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Oh I wouldnt poke the bear if I were you I have seen his ability and ....... Put the key board down and back away from the desk.
> 
> RCG


i second that, as ted usually knows exactly what hes talking about, if he doesnt, he wouldnt type anything. but he is right, a compact is just the overweight sister to the sub-compact. just a derivative(spelling?) to the other, same essential thing since there are both, whats the word? oh compact, that was hard. so enough busting balls, my old friend has a 30 and loves it, so thats what id suggest.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

My next addition is going to be a Colt 1861 Navy revolver


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

What about the sig 250 2sum? Guy I work with just got it for like $450.00 on gunbroker


----------

